# Playa Andaluza



## greenfrog (Jan 5, 2015)

I've been recently considering a resale purchase at Marriott's Playa Andaluza, probably 2 bed, gold season, lockout.

I'd be interested to know anyone's thoughts, in particular their first hand experiences of how strong a trader this location may be.

Thanks


----------

